# Help with Novak Millenium



## sprintman82x (Dec 15, 2004)

I have a brank new novak millenium pro charger that will not shut off when batteries are charged. I'm charging them at 6 amps on the Novak NiMH mode and my batteries are all less than 6 months old. For example I just bought a brand new pack put it together and charged it and it took 4870 mah, I'm new to rc racing but the charger should have shut off. Can anybody give me any advice on what to do different because I've called novak and they keep telling me that it's just my batteries. Thanks.


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Have you tried it on any NiCd batteries? I have charged some of my 3300 NiMH packs on my Turbo 35 GFX and at times they will take almost 4000 mAHR but thats after I have discharged and trayed the batteries. Never heard of this problem before but then again I don't own a Millenium.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

My Pro never did this.... Are you sure you have the number of cells set correctly? I suspect it could be possible that a pack would not have it's peak detected if the number of cells was too high...?


----------



## sprintman82x (Dec 15, 2004)

Yes I did have the cells set right, I'm charging a 6 cell pack and discharge them down to .2 if I'm using them again the same day or down to .9 if they are going to sit for a while using a novak smart tray.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

I've never seen anyone have any real luck charging on the MP NIMH2 setting. Everyone I know, including myself, charges on the NiCad Linear setting at 6 amps between a 6mv to 9mv per cell detection for a 6 cell pack or slightly lower for 4 cells. In my family there are 3 MP's charging NiCads and NIMHs with these settings and none of them have ever missed a peak. 


SMC recommends these settings or something very similar for NIMH's on the MP.


----------

